# Ribbon pointing stone



## Pheasant89 (Apr 1, 2011)

Is there any good You tube videos or anything instructional on "Ribbon Pointing " a stone wall . I have a approx. 80 square ft wall on the same job as the resurfacing steps . I definetatly have to chip it out which is almost all fallen out already. I have never did that kind of pointing before. I t is not a big job and I can use the work or I would have called a mason for this ,I just need a visual or directions on How- to. Any ifo would help.

Thanks
Kenny


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

superseal, has a nice photo tutorial. :thumbsup:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f48/re-pointing-rubble-foundation-101266/

Good luck,
D.


----------



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

Those photos are super cool.


In the past, I muddled my way into coming up with my on technique.

Two-handed. I'd build up the mortar to a convex point.....come back with a half inch square trowel and flatten it out. With my right hand I'd use the knife edge of a daimond trowel to scrape out the excess--this is done whilst the square trowel is still in place.

Superseals technique seems easier, less frustrating and makes for cleaner work. The cool thing about ribbon pointing is that the part of the joint that you scrape out essentially dissapears. It darkens up, compared to th flat part, which has been tooled, bring moisture to the surface, brightening it up.

I see that superseal is in my area--I thought I recognized that grey micca. Lots of old rubble masonry in this area built from that stone. I see lots of old ribbon joints.....few repairs that look this nice.


----------



## Pheasant89 (Apr 1, 2011)

Superseals pictures are great! Superseal after you score the lines with the blades it looks like you scrape it out with a margin trowel then do you brush the part that is not ribbon and blend it in or do you use a trowel. Ar you cutting it out with the margin trowel on a angle? Looks great and I still have to do that small job. Also super what mix do you use . LOOKS GREAT

Thanks


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Pheasant89 said:


> Superseals pictures are great! Superseal after you score the lines with the blades it looks like you scrape it out with a margin trowel then do you brush the part that is not ribbon and blend it in or do you use a trowel. Ar you cutting it out with the margin trowel on a angle? Looks great and I still have to do that small job. Also super what mix do you use . LOOKS GREAT
> 
> Thanks


Yes, on an angle...After the score, margin or stone trowel it out and use a loop handle wire brush in combo with a gloved finger. 

If you good you can probably do it all with the trowel and gloved finger. Loop handle wire brush comes into play when the sun is burning on ya and you gotta make speed. After thumb print set, you can hit it with a horse hair brush to clean up any crumbs.

Mix has already been mentioned - but the drive-thru might be closed right now :laughing:


----------

